
Optional Chaining and Nullish Coalescing Operators in JavaScript - ksharifbd
https://www.ksharifbd.com/blog/optional-chaining-and-nullish-coalescing-operators-what-why-and-how/
======
ksharifbd
Optional Chaining and Nullish Coalescing operators are two of my favorites
from the ECMAScript 2020 specification.

It's a note on those features using examples that covers behaviors such as
short-circuiting, long short-circuiting, stacking, and grouping.

